# Separation Issues



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 11, 2008)

ok, so i have been working with my donkeys, and been long lining them in the Arena, Pasture, and Yard. And when ever i'm working with one, the other one calls back, and the onther one starts to go back to where they came from. It' really makes me mad, because i'm trying to work them but i'm not geting any thing done. Any suggestions to get them to become separated and focas on me, not the other one that is calling back? they both live together, and separating them (like in diffren't stalls) isn't an option because we only have a run-in.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 12, 2008)

I was thinking, I might put a tarp up over our fence that separates the Pasture, and Padoct. So this way, i'll put one in one and one in the other. so they learn they can live with out each other.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 12, 2008)

but they can't, they are a team, best buds and rely on the other. The only way is to have 3 when one plans to work/ride/or remove one animal from a pair. It's emotion.."hey come back"..."hey I want to but" for them.


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2008)

I would also recommend a 3rd friend. You probably "only" work them an hour or so a day, so I feel sorry for them if you make them live alone so that that time can go smoother. If donkeys are as social as horses, and if you could have a 3rd buddy, that would probably be the happiest solution for everyone. If that's not an option, maybe instead of making them live appart, could you just separate them like for feeding or some small part of the day to get them used to spending some (but not all) time alone?

Good luck!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 12, 2008)

ok, i'll think about geting another horse or donkey, but i dbout my mom would go for it. The thing is, they have been together for soooo long. This is what happens...

I will be ground driving Aura, the Leia starts to brey, then she decided it's time to go home, and starts troting back, and i do all i can to stop her, but she won't stop. Then once she sees leia, there is no way she is going anywhere but back into the pen.


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmmmm... I see what you mean. I wonder if tying her in the area you work her for an hour or so for a few days (while you watch her) will teach her when she's "out" she isn't going to get to go back to her friend?

I hope it will work out. Maybe some others will have ideas on how to get her focus on you and off her buddy.


----------



## chandab (Nov 12, 2008)

Can you give the one you are not working with a little bit of hay to keep it occupied while you work the other? That way perhaps it'll be too busy eating to be calling and disrupting your training session (and perhaps it will realize it gets food when you take the other one out and look forward to the sessions). If you know you are going to be training on a specific day, just give them a little less breakfast, so when you give the one not being worked a little hay, you aren't adding to the daily amount of feed if they are on a strict diet, otherwise don't worry about it.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 12, 2008)

We have the same issues here. Ruby canNOT live w/o Gracie, and vice-versa. It is so sad, and yes aggravating to me when I'm trying to work with one and that one goes nuts when she hears her buddy bray. I do understand why they feel that way - they are SO close.... as yours are too. Once I tried putting Ruby in the stall with the lower "Mr. Ed" door closed. It is taller than she is, and somehow she jumped over it to get to her "sissy".




Other than working them while one is tied close by, I just haven't found any real answers...



So, I will keep watching to see if you get any more replies.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 12, 2008)

That could work. It's almost like they need to be weaned from eachother. I don't think they relize they can survive with out the other one. But i do like the idea of the other animal.


----------



## Emily's mom (Nov 12, 2008)

I am slowly working with Max, teaching him to lead and hopefully drive, later on. When I am working with Max, my husband works with Emily in the same pasture, where they can see each other. They still want to be together, and tend to travel toward each other but once I get desired results we stop. Always end on a good note, a happy one....

They also live with a full size horse, so usually he is eating when we do lessons, so Emily likes to also keep an eye on his hay....

Good Luck!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Nov 12, 2008)

I know exactly what you are talking about. Cracker and Chocolate were together and they were best of buds. If I took Crackers out to work with him, she would bray and get all upset. If I took Chocolate out, Crackers would bray and run around like a crazy donkey. I had to get another donkey. That is where Willow comes in. They are all a big happy donkey family. They need another donkey with them at all times. Good luck.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, I can chime in here....



I have to content with Ella, Clementine, Jenna, and of course the ever loving Snickers, who just dont miss a second of anythig going on. :arg!



They would be in the dry lot..its impossible to try to work with one, when there are others within calling. So, now when I work with one of them..I close off the run-in ( I have sliding doors that can close off the whole front and also on the side..to make it one completely enclosed 16 x 80 foot inside area...so much easier then putting them inside the barn in stalls..haha) I either work them inside of it or leave everyone in and just take the one I am working with. Then I have the second pasture area distractions.



. the jacks paddocks and Earls. The only thing to remember (besides to keep calm and your sanity...lol.) is to make sure they are always focused on you and what you are doing. It really DOES WORK..REALLY! Gotta love our donkeys,



and there pals.



:arg! :arg!


----------



## GlacierRidge (Nov 15, 2008)

That's why I bred our Kochia last year....decided we needed a 3rd donkey so I could drive Gracey without Kochia killing herself. She had other buddies, but they weren't good enough. I'm hoping it will work.....

Angie


----------

